# Oink Las Vegas Style



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 16, 2009)

www.oinktoberfest.com

Pigs


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 24, 2009)

So what's the deal Chris, is George allowing Par mutual wagering on the comp this year?  Has he got a sports book room in the Antique World offices or something?  If so count me in!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 24, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> So what's the deal Chris, is George allowing Par mutual wagering on the comp this year?  Has he got a sports book room in the Antique World offices or something?  If so count me in!


I'll have to get back to you on that one.   
George is in Fla. for a few weeks so Val is running the show. Still no word on the 27" kettle.  :x  I want one. 
There is some talk about bringing in some one famous to do a cooking class. Be kind of cool to get Dr. BBQ. IMHO.   

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Pigs. When we get home I want to try to remember to contact you about the judging class as well.


----------



## honcho (Apr 1, 2009)

Pigs, I'll be on tv (www.lctv.net) 4-6 @ 8pm With Town of Wheatfield N.Y. Supervisor, Tim Demler talking BBQ in wny. We'll talk about our event (the Smokin Eagles International BBQ Festival) we'll talk about the roc city rib/kcbs event, Boston Hills BBQ, and the Grandfather event of wny The OINK. I should be gettin a bunch of e-mail for all the above events I'll e-mail your's ASAP. This will be good for all of us. Thanks for bringing BBQ to wny


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll need some wood to do this comp. Anyone that can help???


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think there is a photo of Larry somewhere on this forum, try looking at that for awhile. You said that has been helpful in the past.......


----------



## honcho (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes myself or pigs can,  Call me an I'll work out the details
1-716-695-3755


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn it, I know my promises have been empty in the past, but I really will try to make it back to the Oink this year. WM


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Damn it, I know my promises have been empty in the past, but I really will try to make it back to the Oink this year. WM


What wood ya want Dave? Will swap for gumbo. Damn that was good!

Pigs


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I think there is a photo of Larry somewhere on this forum, try looking at that for awhile. You said that has been helpful in the past.......



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I'll need some wood to do this comp. Anyone that can help???


Yea Bubba. Mark who works at Wood Cutters has wood. Let me know what ya need and I think I can hook ya up. The sooner, the better.

Pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

I need some apple, hickory, and cherry.  If you want 1/4 log totals...12-16 hickory, 12 apple, 6 cherry.  Let me know what you/he can get.


----------



## The Giggler (Apr 4, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I need some apple, hickory, and cherry.  If you want 1/4 log totals...12-16 hickory, 12 apple, 6 cherry.  Let me know what you/he can get.



I sent you a PM about the cherry - its on the way to Boston Hills (same road even).  I have a few pieces of Hickory.  Its beautiful, and I don't use it anymore.  Let me know.


----------

